# My cage!



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

I had a jenny rat cage but my lodgers son came around and somehow managed to break it so i had to buy a new one at short notice! I couldnt find another Jenny rat anywhere so i got 2 biggish cages for the money i had at the time and have stuck them together! My girls are loving their new home as much as they did their old one lol i dont think they have noticed the change! I am in the middle of making a new hammock as i have 2 little chewers on my hands lol! Tell me what you think so far.....they love their igloo i have a pic of Missy peeping out and Pica is just behind her if you look closely!










Here is the new cage set-up!



















I apologise if the pics are the wrong way up lol thats the way my phone takes them!!!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cute and creative! I would try to get that wire floor covered in linoleum though, much easier on their little feet . You'll have to show us the pictures once you get their new hammock made too. I find it helps to always be making some, as they go through them soooo quickly! You're girls are adorable.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

that yellow thingy is awesome!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> that yellow thingy is awesome!


I agree.


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

I am covering the wire in fleece i am just waiting for it to be returned to me as a friend has borrowed it to cut some off for her cage!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

still consider placing the linoleum or floor tile squares on the wire even if you use the fleece

this will provide them a solid surface to walk on which gives them a more secure feeling while contained in a cage.

question:
did you secure the lid on the white cage? Use some longer zip ties that will keep it from flapping around or simply remove it.


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the lid pulled back and held with a zip tie!! I do know how to make the best home for my ratties i am not gonna let them get hurt in any way!!!!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a clever cage. The igloo is way cool. Where did you get it?
Looks like you have a lot of room for hammocks too. I love hammocks. My girls have a ceiling tunnel hammock that they sleep in. It's so cute when they stick their heads out of the hole in the top.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awsome, where did you get that igloo from.. I WANT ONE!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought i had replied to this thread lol it doesnt seem to be here!
I got it from a shop called Pets At Home it cost me Â£2.49. I am working on a rope ladder and some other bits as we speak!!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I keep looking at getting my girls one of them igloos. Your rats seen to enjoy theirs.


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

They have 2 of those igloos now lol i have also added a new rattie to my group lol!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I want one of those igloos too. I had to stare at it for a minute to see if it was somthing you did or if it was made that way. Looks like they really enjoy it!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

the pics arent upside down cuz i turned upside down and they looked better when i was sitting normally.......

whats the yellow hangy thing in the cage?


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

i have that yellow thingy my girls LOVE it but they all wanna fit in at once lol, 

but when i put it in the boys cgae they just peed in it lots ,

anyway love the cage!


----------

